# Schmidt pencil mechanism modifications



## stuckinohio (May 28, 2018)

Well,

since I was doing this project anyways and a thread or two was started recently regarding the pencil mechanism, I decided to show some pics. It should be noted that this is the schmidt DSM2006 mechanism.

I shortened the plunger on the end of the mechanism and sanded off the plastic lip on the end of the body. I also drilled out the nose cone for the lever action using the following drill bits:

1/8 all the way through the nose cone to allow the tip of the refill to extend through
9/64 to ream out the step inside the nose cone. If you don't do this the tip won't extend out enough for my taste. You don't have to ream out much.

I don't find the need to pull the lever twice to extend the lead as stated in a previous post. One click of the lever advances the lead. What I did find is that the lever has to be in the de-cocked position to install the mechanism properly. If the lever is in the extended position, the mechanism will fit in but it will not work.


----------



## magpens (May 28, 2018)

Thanks, Lewis


----------



## thewishman (May 28, 2018)

I love your ability to make what you want, regardless of the limitations of a kit. Nice work!


----------

